# Co2 Design Manual/Kidde FireProtection



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/UouwlNLY/ODHGIES_SXEDIASHS_SYSTHMATON_C.html


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Co2 غاز عديم اللون


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

وعديم الرائحة


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

وخامل
وقليل ادب


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

وموصل ردئ للكهرباء
لذا يستخدم في اطفاء حرائق الكهرباء


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يزن مرة ونصف وزن الهواء في ظروف عادية


----------



## hamadalx (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه... واللينك مش شغال


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه... واللينك مش شغال


 
شغال يا مدير
و ليك نسخة فى المرفقات اسهل فى التحميل


----------



## hamadalx (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بتحرجنى دايما يابشمهندس


----------



## aati badri (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> شغال يا مدير
> و ليك نسخة فى المرفقات اسهل فى التحميل


 كدة احسن
اصله 2 شير
مافيش فى الامارات
سلام يا شابين


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أستاذ عبد العاطي​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

متجمعين دايما على مأدبة اخونا و زميلنا المهندس عبد العاطي
أدام الله عطاءه ، 
صاحب الدرر و المفاجئات الثمينة و السمينة 
مرجع رائع من زميل رائع الاختيارات
لم يعد لأحد حجة
المرجع بسيط الأسلوب غزير المحتوي 
و أجدد اهتموا باللغة الانجليزية واللغة العربية كتابة وتحدثا
وفقكم الله وايانا


----------



## مستريورك (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*وموصل ردئ للكهرباء
لذا يستخدم في اطفاء حرائق الكهرباء*​

مشكور


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> كدة احسن
> اصله 2 شير
> مافيش فى الامارات
> سلام يا شابين


 
 او فى حل تانى
اننا نجيبو معانا للسعودية


----------



## hamadalx (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> او فى حل تانى
> اننا نجيبو معانا للسعودية


 
ياسلام ..... والله ليا الشرف (لو الكلام عليا) ... طيب إية رأى حضرتك يابشمهندس أنا كنت بتخيل إنى شغال مع حضرتك والمهندس عبد العاطى والمهندس صبرى سعيد.... فى مكان واحد ياخبر أبيض... :8::8::8:


----------



## hamadalx (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أو فى حل تانى ... تيجوا الإمارات وحبقى أسعد واحد فى الدنيا...


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> ياسلام ..... والله ليا الشرف (لو الكلام عليا) ... طيب إية رأى حضرتك يابشمهندس أنا كنت بتخيل إنى شغال مع حضرتك والمهندس عبد العاطى والمهندس صبرى سعيد.... فى مكان واحد ياخبر أبيض... :8::8::8:


 
طيب يبقى انتا و انا اللى روحنا فى الكزوزة
عمارة 10 ادوار ( انا و انتا ) بجوار برج دبى ( مهندس صبرى و مهندس عبد العاطى)
هنروح فين وسطيهم
شوف حد تانى غيرهم نشتغل معاه علشان نأكل عيش


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شباب
تحياتي
لا استحق كل هذا التقريظ
ديونكم وردت اليكم
ناقصة حتى الحين
انا اطلب مسامحتكم لهذا التقصير


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Standpipe System and Mobile Supply. A system consisting of a mobile
supply of carbon dioxide designed to be quickly moved into position and connected to a system of fixed piping, supplying fixed nozzles or hose lines or both that are designed for either total flooding or local application.



FROM NFPA2003


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

1-3.14 

System, Hand Hose Line. A hose and nozzle assembly connected by fixed piping or connected directly to a supply of extinguishing agent


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

1-3.15 
System, Local Application. A system consisting of a supply of extinguishing agent arranged to discharge directly on the burning material.


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

1-3.16*
System, Pre-Engineered. A system that has predetermined flow rates, nozzle placement, and quantities of carbon dioxide and that incorporates specific nozzles and methods of application that can differ from those detailed elsewhere in this standard and those that are listed by a testing laboratory. The hazards protected by these systems are specifically limited as to type and size. Limitations on hazards that can be protected by these systems are contained in the manufacturer’s installation manual, which is referenced as part of the listing.


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

1-3.17 
System, Total Flooding. A system consisting of a supply of carbon dioxide arranged to discharge into, and fill to the proper concentration, an enclosed space or enclosure around the hazard.


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Co2
وسيط اطفاء نظيف 
ولا يخلف خسائر بعد الاطفاء


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف يعمل
بتقليل تركيز الاكسجين
و/أو تقليل ابخرة الوقود او المواد التي تزيد الاشتعال


----------



## hamadalx (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بشمهندس ...قصد حضرتك ندخل الموضوع ما نخرجش منه ............................صح؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (25 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> بشمهندس ...قصد حضرتك ندخل الموضوع ما نخرجش منه ............................صح؟؟؟


 نحاول انا واخوي م م م 
نلقى مكان في سماء النجومية
الذي احتكرتموه انت واخوك رياض
متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
بقدر ما قدمتم واكثر


----------



## aati badri (1 مارس 2013)

لخاطر اخونا ابوبلال


----------

